# Signed up!



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I just signed up both dogs for our first agility class 

Alannah learned many of the obstacles during obedience classes, but this will be our first formal agility based class. And this will be our first class of any kind with Murphy. Since he was so shy and timid after adoption, I was afraid of overwhelming him at first, so we worked on obedience at home and during daily activities. I'm interested to see how he will do. I also hope that classes will perhaps help with his mild leash reactivity, since he will become more used to being around other dogs who are on leashes. 

We also pre-registered for the next beginners scent detection/nosework class that will probably be starting in a couple of months. They just started a session, but we were gone on vacation and have our wedding and honeymoon coming up and didn't want to miss multiple weeks. For agility you just pay weekly, and can attend or skip a week necessary.

Wish us luck. I know Alannah is going to love it, and hopefully it will help with Murphy's confidence. He will be scared of some of the obstacles, but he does love to jump, so I plan on taking it super slow with him. The staff knows him because we attend daycare at this same facility, and they think he will be fine.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay! That sounds like fun!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's awesome! You'll have to join the ongoing agility thread and give us updates with how they do and what you guys are learning.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That sounds so fun!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Agility class is fun and addicting. Get ready to spend all your money on it and have a good time.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Agility class is fun and addicting. Get ready to spend all your money on it and have a good time.


This.

Congratulations and welcome to the addiction.


----------

